# DIY fitting gaslow.. hymer van 572 mounting fiiller LPG



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all

Finally after months of promising, I've bought & installed a gaslow system.

I thought I'd post my installation for future MH'ers to be able to fit themselves (if required) it took me around 2 hours to fit, although it took around 40 mins to decide where to put the filler!

This system is for a mixed system, 1 Gaslow and 1 calor cylinder.

For those who have a system already I apologise if this is old ground!

Here goes...

Tools you need

70mm hole cutter and arbor bought from ScrewFix £8.66 in total.

30mm spanner or wrench (for gas connections)

Silicone sealant

Posi/philips screwdriver

Drill (Models own!)










1. Empty gas locker. Remove current hose, and screw on Gaslow manual changeover valve (others are available) and hoses to each cylinder. 









2. Decide where you want filler, not above floor level of your truck. And drill pilot hole with small drill bit (I used 3mm)










3. Drill the hole 70mm where you want it. YIKES!


























4. File 2 little noggins to stop filler assembly from twisting.










5. Tighten filler hose to filler assembly (not shown), apply sealant to back of filler lip and slap in to hole you've just cut.









I put some more sealant around the back of filler.

6. Slide clamping collar onto filler hose (I screwed up on the picture order, the filler hose SHOULD be connected ad previous image!) Tighten screws to hold it in place.









7. Tighten all connections









8. Finished.









I also got the French adapter and the Euro ones for continental filling...

Here's what the French on looks like...








It needs to be screwed in when you fill up and removed once you've filled.

Total cost 
£84 cylinder
£55 filler kit (black)
£21 manual changeover valve
£9 hose to gaslow cylinder
£25 for both adapter for continental travel.

Total
£196

I've filled today, but had problems with the LPG pump, then guy at the station said this was common. Managed to get 6 litres in of LPG in, you should aim for no more than 22 on first fill.

Will do leak test tomorrow, as run out of time today.

I hope this hasn't been too boring for you all.

Wilse


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

an excellent and informative post, its a question i get asked day in day out i.e. how easy is it to self fit a Gaslow system, I can now refer them to this post


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Good post wilse;

I drilled the hole for the sog vent on my last van, brought me out in a cold sweat it did. 
I decided to play it safe and leave the gaslow drilling to the experts this time round with mine. 


pete


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I concur with congratulations. Can I book mine in?

At the risk of being a nit-picker could I just mention that in using a hole-cutter the drill bit is meant to protrude beyond the saw tooth cutter by few millimetres only. If there was something behind the piece you were removing then the drill would go into that as well which might cause problems.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Gaslow Fitting*

Hi Wilse,

Excellent post.

I did the same thing last year and scariest bit was drilling 70mm hole.

Took a damn good "coat of looking at" before finally deciding where to drill.

Worth suggesting a bit of masking tape to prevent drill slipping initially.

Next scariest was first fill which took 21 litres approx.

Worth it all when we went to France, Spain and Portugal over Xmas and New Year.

Never had a problem finding a place to refill but sometimes only managed 5 or 6 litres but at least we knew we could use as much as we wanted without worrying where our next fill would come from.

See thread below for my fitting story.

Cheers,
Alan

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-34024.html


----------



## 110319 (Mar 2, 2008)

just what i needed to see, i was looking at second hand LPG tanks on ebay but that is much quicker and easier.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Nicely done, I'm sure this will give others the confidence to do this now


Andrew


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Excellent post.
We also fitted ourself but instead of drilling the dreaded hole, we (royal we!!) have the filler mounted inside the gas locker. Will try to take and post a photo tomorrow for others to see.
Sally


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*gaslow*

Hi Wilse you did it then, nice job and should help others.

It was a doddle wasn't it in the end.

Q. What size gaslow bottle did you put in?

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gaslow fitting*

Hi

Well done with the job. I will be your booking agent!

Excellent pics too.

Russell


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi Wilse

Glad to see you eventually mustered up the corage to do it DIY, hope the advice we gave you helped, I have put a photo of my van which has the filler fitted inside the gas locker. I note the prices you paid which whilst less than list price were still a little higher than the ones we quoted.
overall this is a excellent post and should act to encourage others with DIY skills to do thier own, one final point you need to get your system checked with a sniffer incase of leaks, any car lpg/gas converters should have one and most converters will check your connections for free if you fill up with them

Regards
graham
applecorr


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Wilse - that is virtually identical to the way I fitted mine a couple of weeks ago.

Like you, the really scary bit was making the first incision!


----------

